
Storyboarding in UX Design - babich
https://uxplanet.org/storyboarding-in-ux-design-b9d2e18e5fab
======
cercatrova
I saw this concept with Airbnb in Design Disruptors, an hour long film about
various designers at top companies like Julie Zhou of Facebook. Airbnb hired a
Disney storyboard artist to walk through not just what the app would look like
but what the consumer would feel and experience as they went through the app.
Because Airbnb's appeal is not within the app but outside, in someone's home,
the storyboard talked about the interactions between the in app world and the
real world, and how to connect them. An app is just as much about emotion, how
the experience makes people feel, as it is about the raw functionality, so
storyboarding through an emotional experience is a very good way to achieve UX
design.

~~~
jakobbuis
I can't seem to find the documentary you're referring to, any pointers?

~~~
cercatrova
[https://www.designdisruptors.com/](https://www.designdisruptors.com/)

Do note that it is sponsored by InVision, but I didn't think that detracted
from the message because there was no product placement. It is also in limited
showings, not online anywhere as far as I know.

~~~
sakawa
I'm pretty interested in this, but wasn't able to find it online. Was it
released publicly?

~~~
cercatrova
It has limited release I think. I was able to watch it through a design group
that I am in local to our area that hosted a screening.

------
mirchiseth
If someone is looking for resources/art work for creating nice storyboard, you
can find some great templates with characters, backgrounds and objects at

[https://experience.sap.com/designservices/approach/scenes](https://experience.sap.com/designservices/approach/scenes)

All released under CC4.0

~~~
pcurve
Wish I can give you +100

------
scottmcdot
Would you say it's overkill to be using these processes to design a Qliksense
dashboard?

~~~
calbear81
Do you mean make a story of the emotions/steps someone goes through when
engaging with an awesome dashboard? I wouldn't storyboard that. First, what is
the Qliksense dashboard monitoring? What is the key metric you're trying to
move? What is the core reason your product can move that metric? Storyboard
how users use your product to enable them to solve problems, not the dashboard
that measures that impact.

------
ffn
Hmmm... storyboarding in software design, this is definitely a new idea for
me. Going to try it out in my hobby projects and see where it takes me.

